# New Fish, Doing the Dance??



## andrewjc21 (Feb 15, 2012)

So i got a few newfish for my community Tank, But im not sure what kind they are, 
Was going to feed to fish tonight and these two were sure showing off,
Im assuming that they were doing there dance.

Any info or help towards what they are would be greatly appreciated
Thanks






Sorry for the first bit, always forget the videos turn unlike pictures.


----------



## momof3 (Nov 16, 2011)

Looks like a rosy barb  
Rosy Barb Fish

I just adopted 2 of these from another fish keeper myself and they are very playful with each other, they may be trying to establish territory or they could be mating, after a few days if they don't settle down then they are probably mating but as they are new to the tank it may be a dominance thing too


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

They are Rosy Barbs. They appear to be both males. Looks more like a a territorial display (as mentioned above ^_^ they can be very 'playful'.). If these are the only 2 you have, I would suggest getting 4 more. Try to get an equal ratio of males/females in a group.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------

